
Donald Knuth's 24th Annual Christmas Lecture: Dancing Links - sitkack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cR9zDlvP88
======
wonko1
Can anyone attend these lectures? It's always been a dream to attend Knuth's
Christmas lecture.

~~~
svat
Yes, anyone can. There's one every year. Best get there some 20 min before as
the hall tends to fill up.

